# الى المشرف عاجل



## MOSTAFA88STAR (8 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
انا طالب بكلية الهندسة جامعة 6 اكتوبر اولى ميكا ترونيكس واحب ان اسالك بعض الاسئلة التى تدور فى ذهنى كثيرا
1- هل السرى دى استوديو ماكس يفيد قسم ميكاترونيس باعتبارة يتكلم عن المحكاة الواقعية.
2- هل الفوتوشوب يفيد بشكل او باخر قسم ميكاترونيكس .
3- هل كورسات مثل c و c بلس بلس لة اهمية بشكل او باخر فى تخصصى .
4- هل بعد استكمال الدراسة باذن اللة والتطلع لاستكمال الدراسات العليا ماهى الجامعات التى اكمل بها وانا لحد علمى ان جامعة 6 اكتوبر ليس بها استكمال الدرسات العليا .
5- هل استكمال الدرسات العليا يجب ان تكون فى تخصصى يعنى مثلا انا مهندس ميكاترونيكس هل ينفع استكمل دراساتى العليا فى اتصالات مثلا .
6- ماهى شروط استكمال الدرسات العليا وهل ينفع استكمال الدراسة بالخارج وماهى الدول التى شهادتى تتعادل معها وتسمح باستكمال الدرسات العليا.

اعلم تمام العلم انى اطلت عليك بسى هذة الاسئلة تدور فى ذهنى كل يوم وارجو منك المساعدة
وفقك اللة وسدد خطاااك


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (9 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم, سأقوم بالرد على إستفساراتك


> 1- هل السرى دى استوديو ماكس يفيد قسم ميكاترونيس باعتبارة يتكلم عن المحكاة الواقعية.


أولاً أخي الكريم برنامج ستوديو ماكس لا يمثل محاكاة للواقعية, وإنما هو وسيلة لعرض أي منتج في صورة جيدة تكون مثالية للعرض, بينما هنالك برامج للمحاكاة تعتمد على المجال الهندسي, ولكن هذا لا يمنع من تعلم برنامج ستوديو ماكس.



> 2- هل الفوتوشوب يفيد بشكل او باخر قسم ميكاترونيكس .


برنامج الفوتوشوب هو برنامج يساعد على عمل إخراج جيد في جودة الصور التي يتم إلتقاطها من تصميم مشروع تم عمله على الحاسب, ولكن أيضاً هذا البرنامج لا يمت بصلة لأي قسم هندسي سوى قسم الهندسة المعمارية, ومع هذا يتم إستخدامه في التقديم المشاريع كوسيلة لتحسين شكل صور العرض.



> 3- هل كورسات مثل c و c بلس بلس لة اهمية بشكل او باخر فى تخصصى .[/QUOTE
> هذا أول برنامج ستحتاج إليه في الميكاترونكس وخصوصاً في برمجة الميكروكنترولر.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTAFA88STAR (9 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووور جدا اخى على الرد الجميل منك 
بسى ليا عندك سؤال معلشى بة اصلى طمااااع فى كرمك
هل انت من جامعه 6 اكتوبر ام من المعاهد العليا التابعه لها

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (9 سبتمبر 2006)

MOSTAFA88STAR قال:


> مشكوووووووووور جدا اخى على الرد الجميل منك
> بسى ليا عندك سؤال معلشى بة اصلى طمااااع فى كرمك
> هل انت من جامعه 6 اكتوبر ام من المعاهد العليا التابعه لها
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


أنا من جامعة 6 أكتوبر
قسم ميكاترونكس السنة الرابعة
وتقبل خالص تحياتي​


----------



## MOSTAFA88STAR (10 سبتمبر 2006)

ياخى طب انا من جامعة 6 اكتوبر بسى المعاهد العليا الى اتقنلت السنة الى قبل الى فاتت الى اسمها حاليا مدينة الثقافة والعلوم ولاادرى نقلوها لية بيقولو عشان الاشراف الوزارى مع ان المواد الدراسية واحدة والدكاترة والمعيدين هما هما وحتى سياسة الجامعة 
المهم مالفرق بين كلمة معهد وكلية واكاديمية مع انهم فى الاخر بيدو بكروليوس هندسة
وتقبل فائق تحياتى واحترامى


----------

